# Little clouds of poo fluff!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

This morning was the first chance I had to bath Daisy since her spay due to waiting for it to heal, work and living it up in Brighton this weekend with the girlies! 

She was beginning to feel like she had too much coat in the usual places, around her tail/back end, shoulders and around her ears. I gave her a really good brush through with the Matt break which is like a Coat King. This gets rid of the matts but also 'thins' down her coat. The amount of fluff I remove is  but she still looks as fluffy and curly as ever afterwards! 

By the middle of the afternoon I had noticed all over the downstairs and round the edges of the rooms 'clouds of fluff'! I think there must have been hair left on her that although I removed it was still on her coat and as she dried it came off. Considering she is a non moulter it was quite amazing how much I kept finding! 

She know looks amazing and is matt free however next time I am going to take a piccie of the amount of hair I seem to have taken off as it always seems like loads (the bath is a disgrace afterwards!).


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol i could make a new dog with the amount a get of my girls when i do a full dematt.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I know exactly what you mean - fluff chasing has become my new hobby since I did Teddy


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am glad it is not just Daisy. I am astonished how much seems to come out when I groom her after a bath. I have found leaving her in their to brush her works better as she stands still, even though it is a bit awkward but the clumps of balck hair in that bath afterwards is a bit grim!


----------

